# Auf ganze Zahl runden



## Guest (15. Mai 2007)

Wie kann ich eine Zahl (Typ double) immer auf die nächst größere ganze Zahl aufrunden?
Die Funktion Math.round ist mir bekannt, aber 0.25 wird hier auf 0 abgerundet und ich hätt aber gern dann den Wert 1.
Danke für eure Mithilfe!!


----------



## SlaterB (15. Mai 2007)

z.B. +0.5 und dann runden,

oder auf int casten (immer abrunden) +1, aber aufpassen wenn die Zahl genau 5 ist  -> 6 

oder Math.ceil(double)


----------



## The_S (15. Mai 2007)

```
int round = (int)deinDouble + 1;
```


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Mai 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *immer* auf die *nächst* *größere* ganze Zahl aufrunden?





			
				Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> int round = (int)deinDouble + 1;
> ```



LOL

Perfekte Lösung entsprechend der Aufgabenstellung!  

Edit: Ich habe nur deinen Smiley übersehen!


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Mai 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber aufpassen wenn die Zahl genau 5 ist  -> 6



Wieso aufpassen?

Genau das ist doch gewünscht.


----------



## The_S (15. Mai 2007)

nein, weil dann würde 5,0 auf 6 gerundet werden


----------



## SlaterB (15. Mai 2007)

was gewünscht ist, ist Interpretation, egal wieviel hier die Kenner diskutieren


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Mai 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nein, weil dann würde 5,0 auf 6 gerundet werden


Was ja nach der Aufgabenstellung auch gewünscht ist
und von deinem Code erledigt wird.



			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was gewünscht ist, ist Interpretation, egal wieviel hier die Kenner diskutieren



Ich denke, die _wörtliche Interpretation_ der Aufgabenstellung
erlaubt keinen Interpretationsspielraum

(War Hobbit's Code etwa doch nicht ironisch gemeint?  ???:L )


----------



## The_S (15. Mai 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (War Hobbit's Code etwa doch nicht ironisch gemeint?  ???:L )



nö, wie kommste da drauf?  :lol:


----------

